# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Line upon Line

## Philosopher8659

I remember one lucid dream. 
I was in a pen, fenced in area with others--it was a prison. I had a coat on, of many colors and I wanted to know about God. It took a lot of self will, to break out of the prison, I lost my coat as it became entangled in the fence. I flew to heaven and this is what I saw. 

Gossimer thread all parallel with drops of dew running down their length. 

I returned to the prison to tell my fellow inmates of what I saw. 

Later in my life, I knew what it was, so plain to see, for it was also written. 

Line upon line 

It has never been done before--from the first precept to its implication for the life of man, slowly it has become clear to me. 
-------------------

All of my life I have been haunted by one particular lucid dream. I found myself at what appeared to be a wedding. Everyone was finely dressed, except me. There was food and everyone was waiting for the bride and groom. But I was not properly dressed and I knew it was not right for me to remain and so I ran out into the night. Everything I wanted, but I could never achieve. 

The truth about oneself is very difficult. 
__________

Line upon line, precept upon precept--from the first principle of things to a thing called man.

---------------

I thought I was abuot finished with The Delian Quest, but I have come to realize that Three Pieces of Paper (angle division) and Eloi (on the ellipse) must be included. And since it has become clear to me that others believe that Cartesian coordinates is the proper way to write algebra to geometric figures, and it is not, I have to write an introduction to how I write my equations without it, and how it all relates to the two element metaphysics. 
precept upon precept.

----------

